# The Mean Streets



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 12, 2007)

Alrighty folks, here we go.

We can talk about what sort of d20 Modern we are going to do here.  Right now, we've got one vote for Mean Streets, let's give it a couple of days for people to speak up for preferences, then we'll go from there.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2007)

I think the Mean Streets sounds like a fun game. I vote for that.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 12, 2007)

Now that was quick 

In any case, that's a second for Mean Streets.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd like in if you'd have me, BD, my vote would be for mean streets as well.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

I like The Mean Streets.  My second choice would be Fighting the Tide.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 12, 2007)

Mean Streets #1.
Fighting Tide & Night of the Hungry tied for #2.


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd vote for Fighting the Tide, but Mean Streets is a close second.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

I'll wait to form up something more solid until after we settle on what type of adventure we'll be doing, but right now I'm thinking of going for either a Fast Military (Navy SEAL) on leave in Chicago to visit family.  Excels at demolition and swimming and is a hobbyist pilot.  Barring that, I might try for Charismatic Athlete (college cheerleader), good at face-to-face interaction--ie: playing dumb and cute for information--and acrobatic enough to climb and tumble.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 12, 2007)

BD,
Love your other game, I'd be up for another of yours if you have room.

Fenris


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2007)

Any ideas on PC development, Blarkon? Such as what level game you want to run? That way I can start brainstorming some ideas.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 13, 2007)

Hiya folks,

Fenris and KB, good to have you aboard, and thanks for the kind words.

For characters, let's go with the following:

D20 Modern Basics SRD for what's available.  
1st level characters
starting wealth 5 + adds for profession and/or windfall
max hitpoints as standard
28 point buy on stats

We'll be doing Mean Streets, so try to make your character concept one that would be involved with an special task force that investigates especially violent crimes, and operates semi-autonomously. That could be law enforcement, technicians, attorneys, even potentially  informants or consultants of various kinds. Keep in mind that we'll be operating in the Chicago area, for any backstory you include.

Hopefully that will be enough to get you started.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 13, 2007)

[imager]http://www.colts.com/images/cheerleader_photos/cristina_3.jpg[/imager]

Work-in-progress.  The pic I had was from the Indianapolis Colts cheerleaders page.  The cheerleaders are apparently in the process of holding annual tryouts with the final set for April 7th.  I'm hoping that my Cristal makes the team again, otherwise I'm going to be out looking for a replacement pic!    

Charismatic Athlete 1
Name:  Cristal Billyup
Gender:  Female
Age:  19
Height:  5'7"
Weight:  115 lbs
Hair:  Brown
Eyes:  Blue

Strength  13
Dexterity  13
Constitution  10
Intelligence  14
Wisdom  8
Charisma  16

Cristal cheers for the Northwestern Wildcats football team.  A part-time college student and full-time flyer, Cristal exalts at being at the top of the cheer pyramid and at seducing her 4.0 GPA out of the teaching assistants in whose classes she's enrolled.  A perfectionist right down to her ever-manicured nails, polished coif, and mystic-tanned body, Cristal likes people, likes to club hop at night, and gets off knowing who's with whom, where they are, and what they're doing at all times.  Looks can be deceiving, though.  Cristal partied a little too hard when she was 17; in exchange for her testimony regarding the boating death of a fellow Northside College Prep high school student, Cristal was recruited into the Organization and given over to her handler, Mr. Penskie.  Cristal is furtive.  She works for the Organization against her will, out of fear that the Chicago DA's office will change their minds and charge her with Manslaughter 1.  A smart girl but lazy, Cristal plays the game because she figures it's the easiest ticket out of trouble.

[sblock=Stats]*Rep*: +2
*Action Pts*: 5
*Wealth*:  4 [started with 8]

*HP*:  6
*Defense*: 12
*Init*:  +5
*Spd*:  30

*Fort*: +1
*Ref*:  +2
*Will*:  -1

*Brawl* +2 atk, 1d6+1 non-lethal dmg
*Pathfinder .22*  +1 atk, 2d4 dmg, 20 ft range

*Feats*:  Simple Weapons Proficiency, Brawl, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Improved Initiative.

*Talents*:  Charm (men).

*Skills*:
[36 points to spend]
Balance +5
Bluff +4
Diplomacy +7
Disguise +5
Gather Information +7
Jump +5
Knowledge (current events) +3
Knowledge (popular culture) +6
Knowledge (streetwise) +6
Perform (dance) +7
Tumble +5

*Equipment*:
Pepper spray
Brass knuckles
Knife x 2
Leather jacket
Handbag, standard
Day pack
Clothing, casual x 3
--exercise wear
--daytime
--clubbing
Camera, disposable
Cell phone
Binoculars, standard
Map, road atlas
Flashlight, penlight
Box .22 caliber ammo, 50 ea x 2
Pathfinder (.22 revolver), licensed

*Total Encumbrance*:  22 lbs (light load)
[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 13, 2007)

_in process_

[imager]http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/6963/ssmalljk8.jpg[/imager]

*Del McCarthy, PhD*

Forensic Clinical Neuropsychologist, Expert Witness, and Frequent Consultant to the CPD

Smart Academic 1
Male, 32yo, 5'10", 165 lbs.
Hair: Brown (prematurely graying)
Eyes: Brown

Str 10, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 12

Allegiances: Chicago Neuropsychology Group, University of Chicago, SCIENCE!

Skills: Computer Use +7, Craft (writing) +4, Diplomacy +2, Investigate +9, K/art +4, K/behavioral sciences +11, K/business +4, K/civics +4, K/current events +4, K/earth and life sciences +4, K/history +7, K/physical sciences +4, K/popular culture +4, K/streetwise +4, K/technology +10, K/theology and philosophy +4, Profession +6, Research +7, Sense Motive +6

Feats: Attentive, Educated (K/behavioral sciences & K/technology), Simple Weapons Proficiency

Talents: Savant (K/behavioral sciences +1)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 13, 2007)

I think I'm going to bow out BD.  I just started a new job, and don't want to get in over my head.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 14, 2007)

*Bryan Davis*

[imager]http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d100/MistaCollins/bryan.jpg[/imager]
*Character Name:* Bryan Davis
*Class: *Fast
*Level:* 1
*Occupation:*  Investigative
*Age:* 25 years
*Gender:* Male
*Height:*	6'0"
*Weight:* 187 lbs
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Brown

*Str:* 10 (+0)
*Dex:* 16 (+3)
*Con:* 12 (+1)
*Int:* 14 (+2)
*Wis:* 12 (+1)
*Cha:* 10  (+0)

[sblock=stats]
*Hit Points:* 9
*Defense:* 16 (+3 Class, +2 Dex, +1 Leather Jacket)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 30
*Action Pts:* 5
*Wealth:* +1 (+8 was my starting Wealth)

*Skills:*
Drive 		+7 (4 ranks, +3 Dex)
Hide		+7 (4 ranks, +3 Dex)
K (streetwise)  +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int, Investigative Chosen Skill)
Move Silently	+7 (4 ranks, +3 Dex)
Profession	+5 (4 ranks, +1 Wis)
Sleight of Hand	+7 (4 ranks, +3 Dex)
Tumble          +7 (4 ranks, +3 Dex)

*Feats:*
Personal Firearms Proficiency  (Investigative Feat Selection)
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Point Blank Shot
Two Weapon Fighting

*Talents:*
Evasive

*==COMBAT==*
2 Glock 17's
Total Attack Bonus:  	+4 (+2/+2 TWF)
Damage:			2d6
Critical:		20
Range:			30'
Weight:			2 lbs each
Type:			Peircing
Size:			Small
Rounds per Clip:	17
Special:		+1 to attack and damage within 30'

2 Knives
Total Attack Bonus:  	+0 (-2/-2 TWF)
Damage:			1d4
Critical:		19-20
Range:			10'
Weight:			1 lbs each
Type:			Peircing
Size:			Tiny
Rounds per Clip:	N/A
If Thrown:		+3 attack (+1/+1 TWF)
Special:		+1 to attack if thrown within 30'[/sblock]

[sblock=equipment]
*Equipment:*
2 Glock 17's
2 Boxes of 50 9mm rounds
2 Extra Box Magazines
2 Concealable Carry Holsters
2 Knives
1 Leather Jacket
1 Daypack
1 Cellphone
1 License (for purchasing guns)
2 Deck of Cards
2 Notebooks
1 Black Pen
1 Red Pen
1 Set of Business Clothes - Suit (worn)
1 Set of Casual Clothes (in Daypack)

*WEIGHT CARRIED:* 14lbs
*MAX CAPACITY:* 33/66/100
[/sblock]
[sblock=background]Born in Lakeview Park on the northside of Chicago, Bryan grew up a cubs fan. He can recall spending 4 days of the week on the Wrigley Roofs around the ballpark watching the games without his father having to spend the bigger dollars on tickets in the stadium. Growing up he never realized the gang presence in Lakeview until he started attending Lakeview High School.

Once in high school, he noticed the presence of drugs and the various gangs in the area. But his father and mother raised him well and he shied away from all of that. After Bryan's younger brother almost died from overdosing on some laced marijuana, Bryan decided he needed to do what he could to stop this.

Joining CPFTA (Chicago Police & Fireman Training Academy), Bryan gained the skills necessary to become one of Chicago's finest. From there he went to working the streets of Lakeview as an undercover cop trying to help stop some of the criminal activities of the gangs in the area.

For years into it, Bryan wonders if anything he does will be able to help. He has infiltrated the likes of the Almighty Latin Kings, The Adidas Boys, the Gangster Disciples, and the Conservative Vice Lords. He's helped get some of the drugs off the street, he has helped provide info to convict some gang leaders. But despite his efforts, criminal and gang activities don't seem to be slowing down.[/sblock]

[sblock=personality]After being undercover the past 4 years, Bryan has picked up a little street rat attitude. He is rough, but goodhearted. If you put him on the streets at night, he will fit in. Put him in a suit and in front of his commanders and it takes him a little time to convert back to the proper protocol.

Bryan is and will always be a good man. A man who wants to try his best to clean up the streets and make Chicago a better place. A man who is loyal to his friends.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 14, 2007)

[ i m a g e r ]  and [ / i m a g e r ]  

Minus the spaces, of course.  You can align it center or left too, in which case the tag should read "l" or "c" at the end of "image."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 14, 2007)

Sorry to lose you KB, but real life rules 

The characters we've seen look very good indeed. We could probably use another law enforcement type, but otherwise things are still quite open.

Timeframe wise, if everyone could have at least a beginning of a character up by the weekend, we can get this thing on the road.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2007)

So, it looks like we have a Fast (Investigative) hero, a Smart (Academic) hero, and a Charismatic (Athletic) hero so far. 


With that in mind, I think I will design a Dedicated hero to serve as the groups medic. Future plans would include a couple levels of fast and/or strong hero, and eventually the Field Medic advanced class (if the game goes that far).


----------



## Fenris (Mar 14, 2007)

Well to add to our diversity, I think I'll work up a tough law enforcement guy.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm also considering beefing up Cristal's strength score to 14 and giving her the Brawl feat.  Nothing says loving like a cheerleader who can cold cock you in the face.  Or the nads.  Whichever.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 15, 2007)

That sounds rather vicious


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2007)

I started working up my PC last night. I should have him finished sometime this weekend.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 15, 2007)

Excellent news.

Don't take the weekend as a firm deadline, please. I just expect to start posting detailed background information and some openings then.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 19, 2007)

Alright, I put up a very brief bit about what the task force will be investigating, once we get finalized characters I'll do individual starts.


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 19, 2007)

If you've any more room I'd like to play. I'll drop a character in tonight either way. I'll do it now.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll look forward to seeing it, SIN, as well as the rest of the characters.

Mista Collins, Bryan looks fine


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm still a bit behind getting my PC together, but I should have him done soon. It was a busy weekend.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm still looking for a replacement game or two, and I love modern, so if there is a spot, let me know.


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 19, 2007)

[IMAGER]http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d67/randomisation/psychocopy.jpg[/IMAGER]
*Character Name:* Brett Nyokas
*Class:* Strong
*Level:* 1
*Occupation:* Military
*Age:* 26 years
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 5'10"
*Weight:* 238 lbs
*Eyes:* Black
*Hair:* Grey/Silver

*Str:* 15 (+2) 
*Dex:* 15 (+2) 
*Con:* 15 (+2) 
*Int:* 10 (+0) 
*Wis:* 9 (-1) 
*Cha:* 9 (-1)

*STATS:*
[sblock]

Hit Points: 10
Armor Class: 16 = 10 +3 [undercover vest] + 1 [class] +2 [dexterity] 
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30
Action Pts: 5
Wealth: +1 (+6 was my starting Wealth)

Skills:
Balance Dex* 2 =  +2   
Bluff Cha -1 =  -1   
Climb Str* 5 =  +2 +2 +1 [Military]  
Computer Use Int 0 =  +0   
Concentration Con 2 =  +2   
Craft (Structural) Int 0 =  +0   
Craft (Visual Art) Int 0 =  +0   
Craft (Writing) Int 0 =  +0   
Demolitions Int 0 =  +0   
Diplomacy Cha -1 =  -1   
Disguise Cha -1 =  -1   
Drive Dex* 2 =  +2   
Escape Artist Dex* 2 =  +2   
Forgery Int 0 =  +0   
Gamble Wis -1 =  -1   
Gather Information Cha -1 =  -1   
Hide Dex* 4 =  +2 +2  
Intimidate Cha -1 =  -1   
Jump Str* 2 =  +2   
Knowledge (streetwise) Int 2 =  +0 +2  
Listen Wis -1 =  -1   
Move Silently Dex* 4 =  +2 +2  
Navigate Int 0 =  +0   
Perform (Act) Cha -1 =  -1   
Perform (Dance) Cha -1 =  -1   
Perform (Keyboards) Cha -1 =  -1   
Perform (Percussion) Cha -1 =  -1   
Perform (Sing) Cha -1 =  -1   
Perform (Standup) Cha -1 =  -1   
Perform (String Inst.) Cha -1 =  -1   
Perform (Wind Inst.) Cha -1 =  -1   
Research Int 0 =  +0   
Ride Dex 2 =  +2   
Search Int 0 =  +0   
Sense Motive Wis -1 =  -1   
Spot Wis -1 =  -1   
Survival Wis -1 =  -1   
Swim Str** 2 =  +2   
Treat Injury Wis -1 =  -1

Feats:
Armor Proficiency (light)  
Combat Martial Arts  
Simple Weapon Proficiency [free] 
Personal Firearms Proficiency

Talents:
Melee Smash

*==COMBAT==*

*Glock 20* x1
Total Attack Bonus: +3 = 1 [base] +2 [dexterity] 
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Range: 30'
Weight: 2 lbs each
Type: Ballistic
Size: Small
Rounds per Clip: 15
Special: +1 to attack and damage within 30'

*Knife* x1
Total Attack Bonus: +3 = 1 [base] +2 [strength]
Damage: 1d4
Critical: 19-20
Range: 10'
Weight: 1 lbs each
Type: Peircing
Size: Tiny
Rounds per Clip: N/A
Thrown: +3 attack

*Cleaver* x1
Total Attack Bonus: +3 = 1 [base] +2 [strength]
Damage: 1d6
Critical: 19-20
Range: 10'
Weight: 1 lbs each
Type: Slashing
Size: Small
Rounds per Clip: N/A
Thrown: +3 attack

*Brass Knuckles* x1
Total Attack Bonus: +3 = 1 [base] +2 [strength]
Damage: +1 (lethal)
Critical: 20
Range: Melee
Weight: 1 lb
Type: Bludgeoning
Size: Tiny
Rounds per Clip: N/A
Thrown: N/A

*Dynamite* x 5
Damage: 2d6
Critical: -
Range: 10ft
Weight: 1 lb
Type: Concussion
Size: Tiny
Rounds per Clip: N/A
Thrown: +3 attack
[/sblock]

*Equipment*[sblock]
*Equipment:*

1 Concealed Holster (Shoulder)
1 Glock 20 (in Shoulder Holster)

1 Daypack (containing)
-1 Boxes of 50 10mm rounds
-1 Electro-optical Binoculars
-1 Demolitions Kit

1 Mesh Vest (Holding)
-2 Extra Box Magazines (Full)
-1 Knife
-1 Cleaver
-1 Cellphone
-4 Detonators (2x Blastcaps, 2x timed)
-1 Multipurpose Tool
-25 Zip-Ties
-1 Duct tape 
-1 Digital Audio Recorder
-1 Digital Camera

1 Set of Casual Clothes (Worn)
1 Set of Fatigues (Worn)
1 Overcoat (Worn)
2 Fake ID's (Drivers License & Passport - Coat Pocket)
1 Gasmask (Worn)
1 Notebook (Laptop - at motel)
1 Undercover Vest (Worn)

WEIGHT CARRIED: 60.5 lbs
MAX CAPACITY: 66/133/200 [/sblock]

*Background/Personality/Appearance:*[sblock]

EDIT: scroll down about half way. I changed it from there.

Brett was born into a poor Newyork household during the late 80's. His father, a welder by trade, originally hailed from Mexico, while his mother was American. Brett's childhood was far from perfect. Most days he was beaten by his father, usually for no reason, as was his mother. During his yonger years he resented his mother for not defending him, but as he grew it became apparent that his mother was in-effect powerless, and developed an empathic bond with her . During his teens he took to the streets; Robbing, hustling and scamming for a living (just to escape the beatings), which inevitably introduced him to the world of narcotics. 

Within a short time, Brett had serious drug issues; Addictions to Cannabis, Morphine & Heroin were his main problem, though it wasn't unusual for him to dabble in other drugs. At the time Brett didn't care. Drugs were his key to the escapism he so desperatly needed. His mother passed away when he was in his mid teens, choosing suicide as a way to escape the hell that was her life. This had a catastrophic affect on Brett, causing him to become severly depressed. He loathed his father no more from that day. From then until his death, he truely hated him. Brett became somewhat of a recluse, spending his time either wasted or lifting weights. He didn't care anymore...

During his 18th year his father died, leaving Brett with nothing. No job. No family. No friends. Having no money, he first resorted to selling what he could from the apartment, but eventually he ran out of things to sell and soon found himself homeless.

EDITED FROM HERE ON....

After living rough & roaming from shelter to shelter for about a year, he'd finally kicked his addictions (mainly due to lack of money, but with a little will power too).He was 19 when he joined the Marines, and went on to serve for 4 years as a successful and well trained soldier, returing safely from 5 tours of duty. It was during his time in the army that his morality was rekindled. After years of war and bloodshed, Brett couldn't it take anymore, psychologically. He left the army slightly disturbed, his mind scarred by images unimaginable... 

After discharging himself from the army, Brett moved from place to place, working the door at clubs and bars before finallly settling down in his current job as a Licensed Bounty Hunter, a job which he actually enjoys. Still able to use his military training but to his own ends, Brett excels in his line of work, driven by the need to remove evil from the world (Be they drug dealers to terrorists) - needless to say, more than a handful of his 'bounties' have been turned in dead rather than alive. Adjusting to 'civie-street' has been hard for Brett. His dress sense is somewhat confused and eccentric, choosing to wear a mixture of clothing, usually fatigue bottoms, bright T-shirt, a waistcoat, baseball cap, trainers and a full length thick overcoat. 

He's currently residing in Chicago, lured here by the shear amount of violence. Brett plans on changing that, by force if need be...
[/sblock]

NOTES:[sblock]

If there's stuff you don't like. Let me know. Thanks...[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 20, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'm still looking for a replacement game or two, and I love modern, so if there is a spot, let me know.




Go ahead and throw out a character, Stone


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 20, 2007)

background and personality up. Bryan is good to go.


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 20, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> background and personality up. Bryan is good to go.




Yup, I'm done too. All the info's up. Ready to transform and roll out!


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 20, 2007)

SIN, Having read the background on your character, I'm having a real hard time seeing how he'd  be involved with a task force investigating violent crimes, other then as a suspect or target. Even as an informant, they wouldn't touch anybody who is habitually doing violent crimes or dirty work on behalf of anybody, no matter how useful their info might be.  This group isn't operating outside or above the law, they are primarily embodied to pool local, state, and federal resources, and get around things like bureaucratic turf wars and jurisdictional issues.

Any chance you could tone down his background just a bit? A mass murderer just isn't what we need for this.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2007)

Blarkon, just an FYI...I hope to have my Doctor/Medic posted up tonight.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 20, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Blarkon, just an FYI...I hope to have my Doctor/Medic posted up tonight.




Excellent. They may need one


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok. Edited his story... Hope it fits better.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 20, 2007)

Just want to check in and inquire whether Cristal would be appropriate or not for this game.  If she's not, then I have a presbyterian pastor character in mind who might fit.  A spiritual advisor/counselor to victims.  If need be, I would be happy to change character concepts and would try to work it so that I didn't overlap too much with Rhun's concept.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah, Cristal fits in well, both as a informant, and as a character that can grow into something more, if you choose to take her in that direction.  SIN's basic concept, of a troubled character with a nasty past, is also fine. It's the details that killed things.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 21, 2007)

This week has been incredibly hectic for me.  My children are on spring break and there have been daily swimming lessons, plus every other day events at church.  I'm still interested in this game but likely won't be able to finish up Cristal until tomorrow.  I'll be out all of this afternoon into the evening and will probably be totally wiped out when we come home at 8pm.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 21, 2007)

I know that things have been busy for a lot of folks, me included.  Let's see if we can get this thing officially rolling over the next week and weekend following.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 21, 2007)

i'll be ready for it whenever we do get it rolling.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 22, 2007)

Updated w/ Equipment

[imager]http://www.cg.tuwien.ac.at/staff/pictures/StefanBruckner.jpg[/imager]​*Piotr Wyborski (CR 1)* (0 XP)
Male human Smart Hero 1
*Occupation* Technician
*AP* 5
*Init* +0; *Senses* Listen -1, Spot -1
*Languages* Arabic, English, Russian, Spanish, Polish
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Defense* 12, touch 12, flat-footed 10; +2 Dex, +0 class
*hp* 6 (1 HD)
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +2, *Will* +0
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Spd* 30 ft.
*Ranged* taser +2 (1d4 electricity) or
*Melee* unarmed -1 (1d3-1 nonlethal)
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* -1
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 18, Wis 8, Cha 8
*SQ* savant (Computer Use)
*Feats* Gearhead, Personal Firearms Proficiency
*Skills* Computer use +12, Craft (electronic) +9, Craft (mechanical) +8, Craft (visual arts) +8, Disable Device +8, Gamble +1, Knowledge (current events) +8, Knowledge (popular culture) +8, Knowledge (technology) +8, Profession +3, Repair +11, Search +8
*Possessions*  casual clothes, cell phone, duct tape, field bag, lockpick, multipurpose tool, notebook (upgraded) with modem (wifi and broadband); +0 wealth; 9 lbs. (light load)
*Allegiances* The Organization, CPD, "The Metal Hive" (kinetic artist collective) 
*Reputation* 1
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Savant* Piotr adds his Smart level to the Computer Use skill. 
[sblock=Advancement]*L1->Smart 1* HP 8 (1d6+2) SP: 52 (9x4+4x4)
Occuptation: Technician (Computer Use, Craft (electronic), Repair; +3 Wealth)
Computer use +4, Craft (electronic) +4, Craft (mechanical) +4, Craft (visual arts) +4, Disable Device +4, Gamble +4cc, Knowledge (current events) +4, Knowledge (popular culture) +4, Knowledge (technology) +4, Profession +4, Repair +4, Search +4, Speak Language (Arabic, English, Russian, Spanish)
Abilities: Str 8 (0pts) , Dex 14 (6pts), Con 14 (6pts), Int 18 (16pts), Wis 8 (0pts), Cha 8 (0pts)
Wealth: 8
Feats: Gearhead, Personal Firearms Proficiency
Other: Savant (Computer Use)[/sblock][sblock=Possessions]Starting Wealth: +8
In order of purchase: 
- Field bag (-0), casual clothes (-0), modem (wifi, broadband) (-0), duct tape (-0), lockpick (-1), cell phone (-1), multipurpose tool (-1), upgraded notebook (-5)
[/sblock]*Background*
Piotr grew up in a decidely Polish part of Chicago, the only son of Polish defectors. Former academics, they wanted their son to grow up in as much comfort as their now blue collar jobs could afford. What eventually result from their efforts was a lanky looking punk of a kid that was good with his hands and sharp of his wit, though he rarely had the foresight or tact to hold back when it would have been more prudent.

Piotr was an able student, and graduated early with an MS in computer system, specializing in security. Thus, he found himself on the "good" side of the law doing "bad" things with his computer skills. However, what brought his attention to the Operation was his huge gambling debts---the kid may be smart, but he has no head for numbers. The Operation has convinced Piotr that they can help "forgive" his debts if he helps them out. This may or may not be true.

In his free time, Piotr likes to put his creative side to use building kinetic sculptures. He was on the American version of Junkyard Wars with some of his artist friends, but lost out in the second round.

Piotr smokes like a chimney and lives on coffee.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 22, 2007)

SIN, the new background looks a lot more workable.  I've been thinking about loosening up the task force a bit, so that they might actually use a bounty hunter as a consultant of sorts. Of course, if their suspects show up dead, they might get a bit cheesed off.

Stonegod, the character so far looks great.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 24, 2007)

Background Info:

The Commission:  Technically, the Greater Chicago Law Enforcement and Security Advisory Commission, but nearly everyone involved with it on a regular basis refers to it as simply "The Commission."

Immediately following the events of 9/11, the various law enforcement agencies and other groups responsible for the security and safety of the citizens of Greater Chicago, at the behest of the Federal, State, and Municipal governments, formed a body whose function was to act as a clearing house for information and resources.  Each involved agency had a representative on the Commission, and the whole thing came into being with great fanfare and media attention. The public was reassured, and within a year, the Commission was a fixture in the Chicago area.

It's mandate was, and is, somewhat vague, but specifically includes pooling information and resources to make sure that Chicago and its environs are not successfully targeted by terrorism or other large-scale criminal activity, or to mobilize a response to any such acts that occur. To that end, the Commission meets on a monthly basis, or more often if a crisis situation arises. It maintains a small support staff drawn from many agencies, who keep the Commissioners fully apprised of developing situations.

That is the public story.

It is the truth, so far as it goes. Behind the scenes, however, the Commission does far more. It maintains a large network of informants, from all walks of life. It draws in consultants as needed.  It employs sworn officers from city, county, state, and federal agencies.  These officers generally work for the Commission on a part-time basis, otherwise acting as normal for their parent agencies.

The Commission has access to wiretaps, surveillance cameras, and personal information that would make civil libertarians frantic if they knew about it. 

While the sworn officers retain their powers of arrest, generally speaking the Commission leaves the actual apprehension of suspects to other agencies, preferring to keep their "active" side out of the limelight.  They do not generally operate outside the law. They are not a vigilante group, and their internal controls are quite stringent. They do however often cut corners in ways that more publicly accountable agencies would find it hard to consistently get away with.

One effect that this has on Commission activities is that teams are often formed on an 'ad hoc' basis.  Civilian consultants and informants often get a lot closer to the action then a more formal law enforcement agency could or would tolerate.  Support staff also have at times found themselves closer to the action then might otherwise be the case.

With that being the case, the Commission is fairly careful about who they recruit as an active asset.  Potential assets have to either be quite dedicated and trustworthy, or they have to be completely deniable, easily discredited, or controllable in some fashion.

It also means that at times resources and support can be uneven. Most often, especially for information and analysis, facilities and equipment can be borrowed from other agencies. For more field activities, however, active support can be somewhat hard to arrange.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2007)

Kenneth Ballard
Dedicated 1
Occupation: Investigative

Kenneth is tall and lean, and has an athletic build from years spent jogging. He is fair-skinned and clean shaven, with wavy, chestnut colored hair. His eyes are large, and a deep chocolate brown in color. His wardrobe is professional and practical, with a lot of gray and white. 

Personality/Background in progress. I figure he works in forensics right now, which gives him his Investigative background.


Str	12	+1	(4 points)
Dex	14	+2	(6 points)
Con	14 	+2	(6 points)	
Int	14 	+1	(6 points)
Wis	12	+1	(4 points)
Cha	10	+0	(2 points)

Hit Points:	8
MDT:		14
Defense:	13	 (10 base + 1 class + 2 dexterity)
Saves
--Fort 		+3	(1 base + 2 con)
--Ref		+2	(0 base + 2 dex)
--Wil		+2	(1 base + 1 wis)
Speed:		30ft

BAB: +0
Ranged: +2
Melee: +1
Initiative: +2

Skills
Computer Use*			+6	(4 ranks, +2 int)
Craft: pharmaceutical		+6	(2 ranks, +2 int, +2 med expert)
Investigate*			+4	(2 ranks, +2 int)			
Knowledge: earth/life sciences	+6	(4 ranks, +2 int)
Listen				+4	(3 ranks, +1 wis)
Profession			+5	(4 ranks, +1 wis)
Sense Motive			+3	(2 ranks, +1 wis)
Spot				+4	(3 ranks, +1 wis)
Treat Injury			+9	(4 ranks, +1 wis, +2 healing knack, +2 med expert)


Languages
--English

Feats
--Simple Weapons Proficiency
--Personal Firearms Proficiency*
--Point Blank Shot
--Medical Expert

Talents 
--Healing Knack

* Occupation Skill/Feat


Starting Wealth: 7

Equipment

_Lifestyle_
--One bedroom Condo
--Dodge Neon (rented/leased)

Equipment still in progress.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 28, 2007)

I sat down last night to work on fleshing out Cristal a bit more.  I got through skills, feats, and part of the way through equipment.  The wealth system is a bit different, so it took a minute before I felt like I understood things enough to delve into making purchases.  I'll work on her again this evening and will hopefully also be able to post her.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 29, 2007)

Rhun, Kenneth looks good. 

I'm looking forward to really getting this thing rolling.  

I have starts in mind, at least, for most of the characters I've seen, so once we do get moving, it should be in a fairly quick way.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 29, 2007)

I finished up Cristal and posted the rest of her numbers and equipment.

I made mention of this earlier in a couple of the games I'm DM and playing in here, but it probably bears mentioning in here since we may be starting soon.  I normally reserve weekends for family and church, but this weekend and next are scheduled to be long weekends in my household.  This week Thursday through Saturday I'll be downtown in Honolulu with my family attending the Hawaiian Islands Ministry conference.  The weekend after that is Easter weekend, and I plan to take both Friday and Monday off from posting.  

After that, I'll be around my regular schedule of M-F.


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for ruining my day. Woke up, went to work in dreary weather, log in... and the first post I read is from someone in Hawaii... waiting for their long weekend break... =[

Maaaan, Britian sucks...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 29, 2007)

You can console yourself by admiring your beautiful British architecture, your country's storied history, and the fact that you actually have seasons over there.    

Every place has it's ups and downs.  

But, yeah, I live on the beach so who am I to complain!


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 29, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> your country's storied history




Yay, rape, pillage & extortion!! 

Brings a smile to my face every morning!!


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 30, 2007)

I have four seasons where I am at. early winter, mid-winter, late winter, and construction. Got to love that Michigan's State Tree is the Orange Construction Pylon.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 1, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer,

I just got back from the weekend christian conference I attended downtown.  I had an amazing time and it was a great experience, one I recommend to all of you!  God spoke to me while I was there and said I'm spending too much time online playing D&D and not enough time listening to what it is that he wants me to be doing on this earth.  I'm really sorry, but I'm going to pare down all my games, save for the ones I DM and Rhun's Omega game so that I can have more time to focus on God, scripture, and whether there's any good for others I can do here.  

I really wanted to play some Modern, but maybe I'll get the chance to do it face to face with friends at some later date.  Cristal was looking slightly unecessary, so I hope that helps you to ease me out of plans.  

Thanks so very much for stepping up to the plate to DM.  I don't necessarily like the calling I received from God this weekend, but I feel I must obey.  I hope you guys have a fantastic time!


----------



## stonegod (Apr 2, 2007)

My major workload has lightened up so I can look over equipment soon. How frequent will the game update once we start?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Once we start, I'll likely try to alternate updates with my Shattered Sea game, so you can expect updates every other day, more if somebody needs an immediate answer to a question. What I think I will do either this evening or in the morning is write up some starts, just to get things lurching along. Then we'll fold in characters as the blanks get filled in.

I'd expect things to slow down on weekends, to some extent, as most of my work schedule is over the weekend. Still I usually manage to get out a post or three.

CB, I'm sorry to lose you, especially since you got me into this! (Well, sorta.) In any case, take care of yourself


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 3, 2007)

We ready to go now?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2007)

Getting close, I would guess...I still need to do some minor work on my PC. I'll try to get that all done in the next couple of days.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 5, 2007)

Piotr's equipment is purchased. Has the bare-bones necessities for a hacker.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm all set.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 13, 2007)

Ping?


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 13, 2007)

Ditto??...


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey folks,

Here's the situation. My hours at work pretty much doubled two weeks ago.  That has really put a clamp on my time.  I was hoping to get this up and running, but its getting obvious that it isn't going to happen, at least not in the next short while.

So, we can leave it on hold, till things stabilize at work, which may be a month or more, or just drop the idea.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm good with leaving it on hold...but if you want to drop it, I completely understand.


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm with Rhun.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 16, 2007)

On hold or dropping, I am good with it. My time available for posting on here is about maxed.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 16, 2007)

Let's call it on hold, for now, then.


----------

